# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Нужна помощь!!!

## Evgeniyk76

Подскажите пожалуйста где приобрести, на каком сайте, травление на СУ-35? За ранее огромное СПАСИБО!

----------


## kfmut

камрад, вы хотя бы масштаб и производителя модели бы обозначили, для которой требуется фототравление...а хотя, у нас же все модели сушика 4+ берут своё начало в моделях су-27-ого, к которым ПГО прилепливают, поэтому, возможно, следует искать травло не на сам Су-35-ый, а на 27-ой  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Подскажите пожалуйста где приобрести, на каком сайте, травление на СУ-35? За ранее огромное СПАСИБО!


Hannants - Plastic model kits, plastic figures and accessories
Собственно какой вопрос, такой и ответ.
И на будущее, темы с такими заголовками, "Помогите", "Спасите", "Выручайте" и так далее, буду удалять даже не читая.

----------

